# Startrite 18 - T - 10 Bandsaw



## Wolfbass (11 Feb 2019)

Hello,

Please excuse me if this has been talked, discussed before?

I have the above Bandsaw which has guide blocks which is ok for the 9mm blade, But now I have bought a roll of the 18mm and need to get some new guides for it, I was thinking of trying to change but I'm not sure which or where to go.

Any Help or advise would be greatly appreciated.
TIA


----------



## Yojevol (11 Feb 2019)

Hi, I'm on the same mission for my Startrite 440R. I've searched the aftermarket with little success. I put a request in to Carters in the US but they can't be bothered to reply. I've looked through Scott-Sargents stock but the Panhans guides are expensive. I've looked on line at what Axminster have to offer. They're a reasonable price but there is little detail in their descriptions. I was fortunate that I was in the High Wycombe area this w/e so I popped into Axi on Friday to have a look. None of the 3 that they have on the shelf were suitable for my requirements. However, in looking round the showroom, I noticed that the Powermatic 1500 b/s had guides that looked as though they might do the job. Talked it over with the sales guy and yes they could supply them as spares. Made a purchase on the understanding that they could be returned if no good. They arrived Saturday afternoon, 22hrs after buying! Had a look at them against the machine today and yes I think I've got a project on my hands.
It seems that any attempt to upgrade guides needs some metal bashing skills as it's unlikely that you'll find a replacement kit. You could try Carters but they are pricey including import fees.
Good Luck
Brian


----------



## Wolfbass (11 Feb 2019)

Hi Brian, I have the same problem in that the ones I have came across are like you say very expensive, Hopefully I'll find something suitable has I need the 18mm blade opposed to the 9mm one , Best of luck to you too. Merv


----------



## worn thumbs (11 Feb 2019)

I don't think you ought to be using any blade wider than 1/2 inch . The reason being that the blade tension indicator only goes up to 1/2 inch and I suspect trying to achieve effective tension for a wider blade might risk distorting the frame of the saw.For what its worth I never found any jobs that the 1/2 inch blade wouldn't do.

If you have the manual that covers the machine there should be illustrations of the various blade guides that were options and they may still be available.It makes life easier if you can quote the correct part number when describing them.From memory there were fixed hardened steel pads or rollers and both have a fair range of adjustment.


----------



## Wolfbass (11 Feb 2019)

The biggest it would normally take is 5/8 so a couple of mm wouldn't do it much harm. fingers crossed, they make them strong .


----------



## worn thumbs (11 Feb 2019)

For guidance I will relate this little tale.A company I used to work at had two 18-T-10's and a 24-T-10 and if they weren't behaving I used to get the call to go and take a look.Such a call happened and when I arrived in the workshop I was told that the blade kept jumping off the wheels.I refitted the blade and spun the wheel by hand while trying to adjust the tracking.Sure enough,the blade jumped off no matter what I did with the tracking.So I asked what had been going on and one of the blokes sheepishly admitted that he had been doing a little unofficial job and had changed the speed using the V-belt on the stepped pulleys.

I opened the back door and the truth was revealed-he had the V-belt on the third groove of one pulley and the second of the other.I corrected this error and went back to adjusting the tracking-no problem at all.The tension on the pulleys is applied by a small spring and the force of gravity on the motor and it's hinged platform.If this is enough to distort the frame and throw the blade off the saw,what do you thing using a blade of 18mm when the machine is designed for a 1/2 inch max blade ,will result in?

Your saw,your choice.


----------



## Wolfbass (12 Feb 2019)

Thanks for your advice, But on my model plate which has all the blade sizes it shows "5/8" as the biggest blade it will take, hence me saying that a couple of mm wouldn't do it much harm, also on the blade welder I have which shows 5/8 so I'm not sure where the 1/2 inch comes in?

I would upload the plate , but unable to do so, if some kind soul enlighten me. I will do so. Thanks


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Feb 2019)

I doubt there's a saw on the planet that will actually run properly a blade of the manufacturer's stated maximum width - it's rather like believing car manufacturer's fuel consumption figures. The same goes for the depth of cut - just because you can fit six or ten or whatever inches through it physically it doesn't mean it will cut successfully.


----------



## worn thumbs (12 Feb 2019)

I have used the various saws I mentioned earlier and a couple of other Startrites since the early eighties.I currently have an 18-S-5 which is the same machine mechanically and it runs on a single phase supply.All these machines had a blade tension indicator that went to 1/2 inch and then redlined.Maybe they did a Spinal Tap edition at some point.


----------



## Wolfbass (12 Feb 2019)

Well All I can say That Mine must have been behind the door when they did? I have no such indicator, Like I said Thanks, You will have to put a link on where I can obtain the Spinal Tap Edition?


----------

